# Have you ever met a famous person?



## Flareth

I sorta kinda met Aaron Cater. He was doing some thing at a girls make up thing like...4-5 years ago. We didn't get a chance to meet him and we were only allowed to take one picture. And i think we got autographs from when he was like 12.

Well, who have you met?


----------



## Furretsu

Pete Wentz. I know, I could've met someone _cool_, but oh well.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Well I haven't actually MET anyone famous, but my class took a picture with Oprah (Very long story) and my mom met Lee Ann Womack in a Walmart.


----------



## Linzys

Michael Palin when I was 3. I have a picture of my mom and I with him. :B


Aaaand kindasorta Bill Nye. I saw him signing autographs at the channel 9 store in Seattle, though I didn't actually talk to him because I was about 9 years old and too shy. Which sucks because he's amazing. D:


----------



## Flareth

Linzys, that's awesome!!! :D

And, voice actors are famous, so voice actors are also eligible if you have met them.


----------



## Lucariking

I sorta met Erick Daimpier. (Basketball player for the Dallas Mavericks, for those of you who don't know.)
He was signing autographs at a game.


----------



## Linzys

What about animators? I've been taught by a couple of former Disney animators. :D

Oh! Oh! And a guy who worked for Marvel comics! :3


----------



## Flareth

Of course, animators too...^_^


----------



## Abwayax

I think I ran into some famous basketball player once.

No one _important_, unfortunately. :(


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Hillary Clinton, I got her to sign a magic the gathering card, lost it though.


----------



## Furretsu

Number 100 said:


> I think I ran into some famous basketball player once.
> 
> No one _important_, unfortunately. :(


hehe


----------



## o_O

No. I lead an uneventful life. It's a bad one.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

My school was doing community service at a food bank and for whatever reason this apparently famous rapper was there. Got a picture with him on my phone but the person who took it didn't save it right, and I got his autograph which has probably been thrown away by now.

...to this day I have no idea who the man was, which will always be more amusing than if I did know.


----------



## Altmer

arjen anthony lucassen well saw more than met but w/e


----------



## Zeph

Erm, I met some random olympic runner who came to my school for some odd thing. I dunno.

And my Mum's met Prince Charles, because he owns part of my town.


----------



## Terry. T.

Lucy Meacock, famous Manchester TV presenter. I got to perform with her! Last week!
And her assistant, Tony.


----------



## turbler

I met Satoshi Tajiri in the 2006/7 Pokemon world championship Trading Card Game(TCG) Tournament in California(or the 07/08 in Hawaii, but I think it was 06/07, and I know it wasn't 05/06 California championship), I got him to sign me cards by learning how to say "thank you" as a way of thanking someone you respect, in japanese, he's a nice guy!(he even dresses casual too!) 
... yah that's it for me!if you don't know who Satoshi Tajiri is, you should look it up... seriously... like now...-ish


----------



## Jolty

Linzys said:


> Michael Palin when I was 3. I have a picture of my mom and I with him. :B


OH YOU LUCKY GIT


Anyway, no I have not. But maybe in 42 days :)


----------



## Koori Renchuu

turbler said:


> I met Satoshi Tajiri in the 2006/7 Pokemon world championship Trading Card Game(TCG) Tournament in California(or the 07/08 in Hawaii, but I think it was 06/07, and I know it wasn't 05/06 California championship), I got him to sign me cards by learning how to say "thank you" as a way of thanking someone you respect, in japanese, he's a nice guy!(he even dresses casual too!)
> ... yah that's it for me!if you don't know who Satoshi Tajiri is, you should look it up... seriously... like now...-ish


Tajiri-dono?  HOLY SHIT!  I am so jealous of you!  I want to meet him, he's got Asperger's Syndrome!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Oh yeah I guess technically I kind of met Hulk Hogan at the JAA finals. I think I shook his hand or something, anyway.

seriously why the hell did they ask Hulk Hogan to MC a Pokémon tournament


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Kratos Aurion said:


> Oh yeah I guess technically I kind of met Hulk Hogan at the JAA finals. I think I shook his hand or something, anyway.
> 
> seriously why the hell did they ask Hulk Hogan to MC a Pokémon tournament


Hulkamania and Pokémania run wild brother.  I think it was done to increase Hulk's paycheck, he needs a little extra here and there.


----------



## opaltiger

Not world-famous, I guess, but I've met my share of relatively famous people. Let's see. Practically all of Laibach who sort of are world famous I guess, Slavoj Žižek who definitely is... Oh, a fair few political leaders, too. President of Ireland, former president of Slovenia (I am sort of cheating, he was my uncle), my parents have met the Queen... That's all that anyone else would recognise, I guess.

eta: oh and I know every person in Slovenia who is both famous and intellgent


----------



## Murkrow

Depends what you mean by famous. I'll provide wiki links in case you don't know who they are.

Michael Shanks - from Stargate
Nichelle Nichols - from Star Trek
Kelly Holmes - she came to my school once.
Gethin & Camilla - Gethin used to go to my school.


----------



## opaltiger

> Michael Shanks - from Stargate


lucky :(


----------



## turbler

Koori Renchuu said:


> Tajiri-dono?  HOLY SHIT!  I am so jealous of you!  I want to meet him, he's got Asperger's Syndrome!


-dono??? ... ... anybody know what he's talkin' about?  Is he saying that that  the  guy who created pokemon  has asperger's


----------



## Koori Renchuu

turbler said:


> -dono??? ... ... anybody know what he's talkin' about?  Is he saying that that  the  guy who created pokemon  has asperger's


Yes, yes I am!  Nice fun fact, eh?

The -dono suffix means lord.


----------



## Morbid

I remember when my gran was round one time she dragged me off to church (this was quite a few years ago when I was younger so wasn't much I could do to resist hahaa). During the service they do this thing where you're supposed to shake hands with the people in the pews nearby you and wish peace and goodwill upon them. I was doing that, and I suddenly found myself shaking hands with Tony Blair. Hadn't realised that as our church was closest to Chequers he'd probably be going there loll.

I've also literally bumped into Sophie Dahl before, wasn'tlooking where I was going in my local train station and ran into her >_<


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

turbler said:


> I met Satoshi Tajiri in the 2006/7 Pokemon world championship Trading Card Game(TCG) Tournament in California(or the 07/08 in Hawaii, but I think it was 06/07, and I know it wasn't 05/06 California championship), I got him to sign me cards by learning how to say "thank you" as a way of thanking someone you respect, in japanese, he's a nice guy!(he even dresses casual too!)
> ... yah that's it for me!if you don't know who Satoshi Tajiri is, you should look it up... seriously... like now...-ish


You lucky whore, I can't believe you got to meet Satoshi-sama!



opaltiger said:


> Not world-famous, I guess, but I've met my share of relatively famous people. Let's see. Practically all of Laibach who sort of are world famous I guess, Slavoj Žižek who definitely is... Oh, a fair few political leaders, too. President of Ireland, former president of Slovenia (I am sort of cheating, he was my uncle), my parents have met the Queen... That's all that anyone else would recognise, I guess.


Yeah, but the President of Ireland has no political power.



Koori Renchuu said:


> The -dono suffix means lord.


That's a...novel translation, it's just to show great respect.

Anyway, I was in a pub in England with my parents and my sisters were gone staying at our cousins who lived in the same town we were staying (Christchurch I think) when in walks Justin Hawkins and the Darkness! Turns out Mama Hawkins is from Christchurch! So I got his autograph and the drummer and I had a little chat.

Then let's see, I've met Darren Shan, dun know if anyone here reads his books, but yeah, met him at a book signing.

And...hmmm...I saw whom I believe to be Sebastién Foucan but didn't meet him or anything. That's about it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Prince Charles


Hott.

Um I saw the president of Estonia at my school a year or so ago but didn't get to meet him because he was only going to talk to the Estonian kids ):

also what's up with all this -domo -sama bullshit if you're writing English write English otherwise post entirely in Japanese.


----------



## Altmer

or just skip using japanese altogether because this is an english forum


----------



## Ambipom

I met a Newscaster once. His name was Alan, I think.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Altmer said:


> or just skip using japanese altogether because this is an english forum


i wanted to say something like that but i thought people would be all 'UR INTOLERANT OF OTHER CULTURES' and i don't feel like dealing with bullshit right now
but yeah what you said

Oh yeah, my mum met the Potuguese Prime Minister when he went to make a surprise speech at her job. And I could've gone too if she'd invited me to that cocktail party ):

Oh oh and I spotted William Tai (Malik) at a mini comic convention thing. No one here knows him but he's a pretty famous Belgian comic artist.


----------



## Vyraura

I'm kind of boring, I don't get to see a lot of famous people. Except for Bill Nye, but only people in North America will have heard of him (probably excluding mexico though). He did this awesome children's science show that i still watch sometimes on tape was extremely awesome and I was all thrilled to shake his hand and talk for a few moments (or rather he talked to my dad a few moments before moving on).


----------



## Kratos Aurion

BILL NYE THE SCIENCE GUY

I hate you people that met him. That was the best show ever when I was a kid. The only famous people I've met are people I don't care about in the slightest booo. D<


----------



## Vyraura




----------



## Dannichu

Uh, a few authors; Jodi Picoult (she liked my scarf :3), Michael Morpurgo, Beverly Naidoo and I'm sure there are some others I'm forgetting.

I got Derren Brown to sign a book for me after I saw one of his shows, too. 

Oh, and I met a bunch of people from Muse at a friend's party (they come from the same town as me), but I didn't recognize them at all X3


----------



## Vyraura

Dannichu said:


> Oh, and I met a bunch of people from Muse at a friend's party (they come from the same town as me), but I didn't recognize them at all X3


You lucky bastard >:(


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Um.

The mayor?

Seriously, I have met the mayor (of LA)

I met the Governor's secretary (in Oregon.)


----------



## Dinru

I don't think I've ever met anyone famous. I once sorta saw the governor of the state I live in, but that's about it.


Bill Nye the Science Guy~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I've only seen Bill Nye once on Larry King but he owns.


----------



## opaltiger

> Yeah, but the President of Ireland has no political power.


I'm pretty sure the taoiseach was there too. It was a while ago, can't really remember.


----------



## Icalasari

I met members of the Calgary Flames (They actually did decent in the NHL a few years ago (Hockey is pretty much the only sport I care for. T.T I fill two Canadian Stereotypes, eh!)). They were signing bookmarks at the Elementary School when I was in grade... 2, I think. I just acted normal. Besides, even though I like Hockey, I still can't even remember the names of the people on my favourite team (The Calgary Flames :D). I lost the bookmark awhile back

Also, I got to meet and talk to Mae Moore (She wrote Bohemia). I also managed to get one of the last remaining (never to be made again) copies of It's a Funny World. Heck, I even managed to get her to sign it! >.> She was ALOT better than the main act at the show I went to, that's for sure (I gained a whole new reason to hate Christianity that night... Christian Rock. It sucks AND it is obnoxiously loud >.< Damned main act. Mae Moore should have been the main act). Not sure how well known Mae Moore is (I don't get out much...), but I know she is at least somewhat famous

When I talked to her, I, yet again, acted normal. *Shrugs* Celebrity does not affect me, I guess

Also, turbler, you lucky bitch (You are female, right? >.< I hate it when people don't use the Gender postbit/choose, "Call me It")


----------



## Tailsy

My aunt met JK Rowling and got her signature for me but then my brother drew on it. ~_~ But other than that, nope. :[


----------



## Celestial Blade

on withthewill.net, prior to the release of the Digimon Savers dub, I chatted with the dub's director, Jeff Nimoy (Who happens to be relased to Leonard Nimoy from Star Trek).


----------



## Fredie

Well, I guess the only person I have actually _met_ is Prince Charles as he owns the part of my town close to were I live. Although I saw George Best in a restaurant once, does that count?


----------

